# DOA vs Dakota?



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

What are your thoughts on these two? Im looking at getting some but not sure on which ones.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dakota has been field tested and proven. DOA brand new, they will have problems.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Dakota has been field tested and proven. DOA brand new, *they will have problems*.


Kind of putting the cart before the horse, ain't ya?

Initial reactions to DOA have been overall positive. In fact, other than BL's first-hand knowledge (apparently), I haven't heard a thing bad about them...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

How are DOA's price wise? Looking at pictures a couple of the poses look just like Dakota's. I'd like to here feedback from an entire hunting season before dropping a ton of coin.

If you go dakota you will be very happy with the looks and durability of them. Just an FYI the new XFD EVA plastic lessers are flipping sweet!!!!!


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I currently use Dakota Lifesize painted EVA. Great decoy. Only complaint I have so far is it seems the consistency varies on the hole for the bungee to attach to the decoy. This causes some of the knots to pull through the bottom of the decoy on occasion. Not a major issue, but a little frustrating after spending that kind of cash. They are still the best option out there in my opinion. I checked out the DOA's at Game Fair. I wish I would have had some Dakotas side by side because I couldn't tell the difference. Plastic felt the same and the owner was whipping the body on the tar walkway as hard as he could and the paint held up incredible. He let me try to scratch it off and it was every bit as good as my Dakotas on the one I tried. Same soft plastic feel as the EVA. Cost was the same as Dakota and they don't have their own bags so I think they are going to have a tough sell, but I was impressed with the quality.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Duckslayer100 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dakota has been field tested and proven. DOA brand new, *they will have problems*.
> ...


This is DOA first year on the market, anytime anything new is on the market there will be problems.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Any more thoughts? here are some pics I found


----------



## aaronbarrett (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes,this same pic.look good,your image is very stunning.


----------

